# [Grand Rapids, MI]



## Charles Dunwoody (Jun 17, 2011)

If you want to play the Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG beta I'll be starting a summer campaign next Wed, June 22 at Grand Lan from noon to 4. Cost is $5 in store credit (for snacks or product) per player. If you have kids who can roleplay they are invited as well as long as you are okay with a PG-13+ description of violence.

While the DCC RPG has plenty of combat, any campaign I run also has roleplaying and a setting for the characters to explore.

Just RSVP with me for next Wed. Play when you are available and when you want, you don't have to sign up for multiple games. I'm looking for 1d7+3 players and need at least 4 to run the game.

Charlie


----------

